# Heya Guys



## nicolac7 (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm 34, mam of a 1 year old Daisy who is obsessed with Mice (and Angelina ballerina) so we got pet mince, I was longing for a new little pet myself,

So i did a small bit or research and bought a cage, bits and pieces and 3 (10 weeks old) female mice, I am 100% an amature so any advice would be great!,

They are super cute!! Names are: Robyn, Angelina & Darcie


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hiya


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!  Hoping you'll enjoy your stay.


----------



## MouseMaid (Apr 7, 2015)

Hi from one newbie to another  You'll find lots of useful information here, and loads of experienced people who are able to answer your questions


----------

